# How to get to Oxford Fish and Game Woodstock



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

I think I left my oaa dir in somebody else car

how to get to oxford fish and game.. 

I thought it was a left at the 401 exit into woodstock then a left at the tree line and look for the sign

Gilles


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

think it's Exit 232 (Norwich Ave) Oxford Road 59 toward Delhi

Then take a left on Pattullo Ave


----------

